# print size



## RealLifeTees (Feb 16, 2007)

i want to print out text on my shirts starting at the top going down to the bottom, i want to print on tall tees so i want the print to cover almost the whole length of the shirt(around 30") , how large can you print on a shirt and is it more costly


----------



## RealLifeTees (Feb 16, 2007)

*width and length*

what is the maximum width and length that you can print on a shirt


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: width and length*

It depends on the size of the screen, and the platen on the press (or if you're using a table or a roller printer). In other words it will vary entirely from printer to printer.

You can print over the entire t-shirt, no matter how big that t-shirt is (yes, even a 10xl) *if* you have the right equipment.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

that will be determined by the printer you use. Depending on their equipment. Our palettes and sgueegees will enable us to print around 15X16/17 on out automatic. Anything bigger will require two prints.


We do not charge diferently for a small print or a larg print. The same amount of work is involved in printing both. Only dif is the amount of ink being used which cost wise isnt that much.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i want to print on tall tees so i want the print to cover almost the whole length of the shirt(around 30") , how large can you print on a shirt and is it more costly


You could get a screen printed transfer that would work for that size (but you would need a heat press to apply the transfer).

Or you could find a printer that has oversized or all-over printing capabilities to print the designs. Just be sure to ask the screen printer you work with if they can print the size you need.


----------

